# G6 Gator Blades vs. NeverKink



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So I was mowing this morning and tried to fit my big deck (72") between two obstacles and it didn't end well. The loser was a NeverKink hose rolled up on the sidewalk. It all happened so fast.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> So I was mowing this morning and tried to fit my big deck (72") between two obstacles and it didn't end well. The loser was a NeverKink hose rolled up on the sidewalk. It all happened so fast.


A fitting end for an AlwaysKinked. :bd:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, they're not great. We had to buy some extra hoses to water new sod.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Yeah, they're not great. We had to buy some extra hoses to water new sod.


No judgement from this end. I own several $11/50ft 5/8" Hoses myself. A couple that I have more into them in repair fittings than the hose was new. (cue trombone....) :roll:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they're not great. We had to buy some extra hoses to water new sod.
> ...


The hoses were definitely cheaper than the water we ran through them. :lol:


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I see a kink in there, money back guarantee!  :lol:

J/K

I've done that before with a 42" JD rider. Also makes a good newspaper shredder, if you don't mind the cleanup.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I've done this with some trash that blew into the yard. Thinking ohhh I can just make one more pass and then I will get off the mower to pick it up. Of course the suction of the mower pulls it in, and in a split second, turns it into confetti and sprays it all over. So instead of picking up one piece I pick up a hundred


----------

